# ASMODUS - Important Lawsuit: Federal Court's Enforcement Order



## SAVapeGear (18/5/17)

ASMODUS - Important Lawsuit: Federal Court's Enforcement Order

As many of you are aware, we have been involved in a copyright and trademark lawsuit against Sigelei regarding their production of inferior copies and counterfeits of Asmodus products. Although the case is still pending, we have been determined to have *exclusive rights* to the brand name "*Asmodus*", as well as the "*Minikin*" and "*Helve*" trademarks. Mr. Ou, Sigelei, and all his other alter ego companies have been found to have deceived consumers by falsely advertising the source of the devices and the quality of materials. With this in mind, the court has decided to grant a preliminary injunction to help mitigate any damage while the lawsuit proceeds. While the lawsuit is still ongoing, this is a step in the right direction. 

By the federal court's order, Sigelei and, all "alter ego" companies, must immediately cease production and sale of any products that infringe on our trademark or copyright claims, as well as stop using any advertising or packaging that would mislead consumers into falsely believing that what they are looking at is a genuine Asmodus product. In addition, the preliminary injunction requires that they must surrender any product that makes use of existing Asmodus trademarks or copyrights.

The known companies falsifying affiliation to us are:
Global Vaping LLC., ("GV")
Shenzen Sigelei Technology Co., ("Sigelei")
Dongguan Shexi Hardware Electronics Technology Co., LTD., ("Shenxi")
Dongguan Wehe Electronic Technology Co., Ltd., ("WeHe")
LSM Technology, Ltd., ("Laisimo")
ACM Supplies., Inc., ("Acm Vape")
"Asmodus" Beijing (China)
168 Vape

Apart from those products and/or companies specifically mentioned on our website at www.asmodus.com or in our official correspondence, we are in no way affiliated whether local or foreign.

Any products and/or company not mentioned on our website or in our official correspondence claiming to be affiliated with us or associated with us does so without our knowledge or permission and does not represent us.

If you are aware of any individual, company, group, or organization claiming an affiliation with or endorsement by us and/or using such a claim to sell products or advertise their products, please inform us immediately via wholesale@asmodus.com.

We are pursuing those companies for fraud and fraudulent misrepresentation among many other violations.

If you feel that you may have purchased counterfeit Asmodus products, please contact us to avoid any potential legal action. We will be pursuing any business that intentionally bought or sold cloned products, and we do not wish to cause difficulty for any of our faithful customers.
*Link for Federal Court's Enforcement Order (Full Text)*

*Link for Filed Complaint
(English)*

*Link for Filed Complaint
(Chinese)*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Christos (19/5/17)

I wonder what they mean when they say they will be perusing any business that bought and sold the clones. ..


----------



## boxerulez (19/5/17)

Christos said:


> I wonder what they mean when they say they will be perusing any business that bought and sold the clones. ..


Bad engrish I assume.... persueing is my guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

